# Murphy's Very Own Amputation Blog



## fuzz16 (Jun 11, 2012)

I wanted to start a blog for Murphy so that her story can be reference to anyone who has to cross this bridge with their bunny. 

Murphy is aprox 4.5 month oldfemale, mixed lop. She came from a pet store from the "feeder rabbit" bin. My friend had gotten her originally but she was unable to handle Murphy and her needs. She had an abcess removed around 7 weeks of age when my friend first got her, but she said it had stuck out more then and a small lump. She never realized it had regrown. The vets originally assumed the splay leg was caused by the abcess-which is true. 

She was taken to vets last weekend and treated for her eyes, they thought debris might be stuck in them. She didn't get xrays that time. Well she came back to me Fri the 8th. Her eyes were crusty at the front and the fur tearstained and her third eye was showing constantly; her nose was also wet and she was wiping it constantly and had dried snot on her inner arms.. I was worried about teeth issues and snuffles. So we went to my vet of choice. 

The initial exam showed a URI and he did not see or feel anything teeth related. But her past, he was not surprised itwas a URI. Then he was feeling her shoulder and said the bones felt twisted in theshoulder joint, if you can picture that. Then he had me feel a mass in her armpit area, which was in the armpit area the last abcess was removed. It was about the size of ping pong ball and didn't feel like it was filled with fluid like a gangolian cyst. So the vet aspirated with needle and syringe and looked at it on a slide under the microscope. He said it was a solid abcess, likely filled with an infection. I can't think of the couple he listed off but staph was one of them. 

So we began discussing options and that can be read about here....http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=73066&forum_id=16

We decided that amputation would be the best choice long term, so even thoughall of the tissue touching that mass will have to be removed it should prevent another abcess of the infecton coming back. So this will be a full arm amputation.

Exam fee: 39$
Fine needle aspiration: 25$
Baytril antbiotic injection: 10
20mg/ml Oral Baytril in Syrup: 21$ (14 day supply)
Total: 95.50$
I applied for a carecredit card awhile back for emergencies and it came in handy. 6 months no interest, deal. Was approved for over 3g so at least the money isnt a huge concern coming up with enough atm.

I was going to try injectng it but she screamed when he had me do it in the office so I thought that would be more traumatizing and she licks it off the syringe now,cherry flavored! If only it worked that good for kids.

After Murphy's URI cleans up she will go in for her surgery. She has to be healthy before surgery to give her the best chance.

I was quoted 250-450. He has never done a rabbit amputation but has done spays and nueters. But he's worked with all sorts of livestock, exotics, andpets;and did 4H and I am more confident in him than the others I called who said...well around blabla and I would have to research the amount of anthsia blabla......blabla....bla...


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 11, 2012)

I have been cleaning Murphy's eyes daily and their getting better, and also adding a few drops of visine via vet's recomendation. 

She is still eating, so that's good. I give the .5cc of Baytril in the afternoon so she doesn't get an upset stomach and its working good. Freefeeding hay and pellets, no treats, though. Going to pick up some alfalfa hay; (using mixed brome/timothy/alfalfa/grass currently).

Her stools were very loose this AM and all on her butt so had to trim her hair and wash her but then some more trimming to hopefully prevent her fur getting nasty. I'd really like to shave her, but no clippers. Poo. She also got moved into the dining room and penned under the desk. She lays on hubby's feet while he plays video games lol. She's not very fond of me atm and thumps at me while I sit in here typing. 

Will keep updating as needed and will try to get some pics uploaded later.


----------



## Kipcha (Jun 11, 2012)

I will definitely need to be following this thread. When Flynn dislocated her hip and I thought I might need to amputate her leg, should the FHO not work (There was a risk of her losing all use of her leg, in which case I would have had it amputated) so it would be good for me to learn about it through this thread.

Hopefully this all works out well for Murphy and yourself. I've heard that rabbits adapt surprisingly well to only having three legs. I remember seeing this video where a rabbit had it's leg gone for a day and it was already bouncing around.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOcTofpyDLM[/ame]


----------



## LakeCondo (Jun 11, 2012)

Poor Murphy. And good for you for taking over with her care.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 11, 2012)

Thoughts for Murphy. And fingers crossed. 

K


----------



## Samara (Jun 11, 2012)

ZRabbits wrote:


> Thoughts for Murphy.Â Â  And fingers crossed.
> 
> K




:yeahthat:


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 11, 2012)

Amanda hopefully it doesnt come to an amputation for flynn! 

This is all new for me. Never had a special needs pet. I know 3 legs are not much diffrrent from 4, but i figured ill have to clean her ear for her and face, but if i can hopefully bond her with they boys and they can pamper her like a lady should be! 

Gave some pedialyte earlier to keep her hydrated from the smooshy poop, not diereha just not solid. May look into some critical care, needa look into something to boost her immune system too. Cant hurt to be overly prepared.

Thanks, though, everyone. Its consolation to me more than her, lol but the knot in my stomach is untying


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 11, 2012)

Suggest looking into wheat grass. It really helps stimulate their appetite and also helps their digestive system. Also has trace minerals in it that is good for bunnies. 

Helped Kreacher and Neville over their illnesses. I believe in it. 

Think it could help Murphy and be a benefit. Because a bunny can't stop eating. It's real cheap and you can grow in a milk carton if you have to. Right on the windowsill.

You are in ZRabbits thoughts.

K


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 11, 2012)

Fresh? Like wheat you grow ina field? Im not sure where id get the seed


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 11, 2012)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> Fresh? Like wheat you grow ina field? Im not sure where id get the seed



Here's where we got ours. We used to get the little kits in the Pet Store, but the Tribe loves it and it has done wonders when one of them is ill.

Z-Tribe gets it every day. 

http://www.wheatgrasskits.com/growingtips.htm

K


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 12, 2012)

I think I may go with the critical care...i couldnt even keep the grass alive i was growing on the patio. i partly blame the cats for lying on it though.

Today...well this morning. Murphy has been a lot more active than usual. I let her out and she roamed the apartment while i showered and got ready, she didnt make it too far though. Now shes back in her pen and she keeps jumping in the cat box -.- i just got all the nasty poops and stuff outta her fur!!! Must be cooler in there though


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 12, 2012)

Ignore the mess, I was gone for the weekend and hubby was home alone. No one to pick up after him.

She ran into the kitchen, must have been cool 














And the picture shows all the stains I will have to clean up today...she goes in the box mostly but I think those are from yesterday with the wet poo on her butt...wooo vinegar and baking soda...maybe some dawn too


----------



## Samara (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't think I've seen pictures of her before...SO GORGEOUS! I hear you on the stains. I have a carpet shampooer with a hose attachment that's good for getting out stains. I want to get one of those handheld pet ones though. Much easier to lug around.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jun 12, 2012)

Very cute, all stretched out on the cool tile.

If you DO want to give growing wheat grass a try, you can just buy a package of wheat at a grocery or health food store. What you don't sprout, you can cook up & serve as hot cereal or cold in a salad. In summer I cook it up after supper & then eat it cold for breakfast with cinnamon & a little sugar.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 12, 2012)

What a sweetie. Glad to hear she's more active. She looks so cute stretch out like that. Definitely soaking up the coolness from the floor. 

Thanks so much for sharing. Thoughts as always from ZRabbits!

K


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 13, 2012)

The day i find a decent hand model that cleans stains decently....lol. for now vinegar and baking soda, the scrubbing with dawn works well enough. Lil elbow grease...goes a short way haha

Orlena, idk of any holistic store nearby...google! Ill have to look into it. But like i said..i couldnt keep grass alive ): lol

Nothing much to update, she gets excited about oral meds..shes a chunk! Eats everything!! 

I feel bad chuckling when she jumps on the boxes and falls off or face plants when she steps on her bad leg. Lol but its so funny. I go to take a video and she just sits there blah!


----------



## Samara (Jun 13, 2012)

My Pidge has a malformed leg; it's her right front one. It curls to her chest. She's pretty fast though - she surprises me a lot!

I'm glad your chunky monkey  is doing better!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 13, 2012)

Lol omg here i was thinking pidge was original! Hes a charecter in voltron! Lol pidge, pidge! And podge! Love your little pidge but that fur..oh my i couldnt do it. Murphys i have to brush and cut to keep clean!! 

Do you know why her leg is malformed? I wouldnt go this far if the abcess wasnt thrre, but the idea of it growing and being full of infection bothers me.


----------



## Samara (Jun 13, 2012)

She has a vet appointment this coming Tuesday; I'll know more then. I know her breeder noticed it early and tried to set the leg thinking it might be a regular break. The set didn't work. Pidgey is also half the size of her siblings. She fits in the palm of my hand. Doesn't weigh much over a pound I'd say. My ferrets feel heavier. 

I got "Pidge" from Lady and the Tramp. The Tramp was always calling Lady Pidge.  

I think all the steps you're taking are valiant. I would be bothered by a regrowing infection too.


----------



## PaGal (Jun 13, 2012)

I feel so bad for her and I know if it was me I would be a wreck. 

I have a Spot Bot that does a great job on cleaning messes including stains. My dog has a goofy stomach and I'm so happy to have it as I seem to use it from him once a month, sometimes more. With the stains it can be set over the stain, placed on manual and it does the work while you get something else done.

Good luck with her, I'm wishing you two the best!


----------



## LakeCondo (Jun 13, 2012)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> Orlena, idk of any holistic store nearby...google! Ill have to look into it. But like i said..i couldnt keep grass alive ): lol



When I'm away from Chicago, as I am half the year, I get such things from vitacost.com. They have good dried fruit as well [for me more than for Honey]. And I get my probiotics there as well.

The other option for wheat, is what my parents did before there were stores that sold wheat berries: when you see someone harvesting wheat, give them a small bag & a $5 or whatever [I'm sure it wasn't $5 back then].


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ill have to look into it a bit more, see if i can find some already grown  

So today...murphy smells horrible. Like a stinky goat lol dk if its the fur or what. But oh my hes about to get a baking soda dust bath or something!

Sitting on the couch watching reel stealwith the kindle while girls nap. Murphy chews on it, i turn her nose and go no. Her big butt jumps on it creating words and opening programs -.- well she nudges my hand like adog does, sticking her head under my hand. Murphy is so not a bunny.


----------



## Samara (Jun 14, 2012)

Pretty soon you'll hear Murphy meow...


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 14, 2012)

O and whenever someone pets her shell lick whatevers closest and just keep licking until you stop petting. 

Oh and pagiel im kinda lucky i got her not really emotionally attached but knowing she needed vet care. Its hard not liking a bun who is a cuddler. Always a treat


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 20, 2012)

Murphy's favorite time of day: Meds time!!! I cluck and she comes running!

Murphy's favorite hiding spot: The litter box or right in front of it -.- 

Murphy's favorite pass time: tantalizing Sebi and Pidge

Murphy's thoughts on a litter box: It holds her hay but not worth the effort jumping in

Murphy's favorite game: Follow the dog

Murphy's best attribute: Her floppy ears 

Lol...couldn't help myself. This girl is suuuch a goof. No bunny toys for her, she likes the kids' balls and baloons nudging them around! 
Her nose hasn't cleared up still so going to do this last week of antibiotics, if that doesn't work, vet wants to go stronger *sigh* So surgery has been put off another week. Her leg is twisting worse too so I feel like I really made the right decision. 

Ears make good eye covers...






She runs like a seal mwahahaha, I am glad she doesnt bark like one, too!





Better luck next time...she's too fast for me!










I are dawg!





I hide now...









(other bunnies are being picture neglected shame on me)


----------



## LakeCondo (Jun 20, 2012)

The new kid always gets the most attention.

Yes, she really is hidden, lol.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 20, 2012)

The boys get out in am when kids are calmer, they spend rest of day in dining room, so they get more time out than murphy for running around. And murphy i dont handle till night since shes in qt


----------



## MagPie (Jun 23, 2012)

Ooooh she is a cutie.

I was able to find wheat grass grown at Savemart. Not sure if you have those in Kansas, but that's where I get mine. I haven't tried growing it yet. Kind of lazy haha.


----------



## wendymac (Jun 23, 2012)

Poor girl!! She's absolutely beautiful. I'm a big sucker for anything with floppy ears...the bigger the better. haha Her dead bunny flops look like Max's. I hope you're able to get the infection cleared up soon so she can get her surgery!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks  i thought she was a fuzzy lop..now im thinking mini shes twice sebis size lol

Shes been spending all day behind the bathroom door..everytime i go to pee she looks at me with this irritated look...so i apologized for interupting her and threw out princess. She gave me the butt..i think i may put rhinestones on her litter box


----------



## LakeCondo (Jun 24, 2012)

Sounds like she really should have a tiara, lol.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 24, 2012)

And a silver bowl with gold beading!!!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 26, 2012)

Murphy's scheduled for thursday morning for her surgery. Dr wanted to touch base about possible complications and im glad this was over the phone. Now im more worried about hrr dying from infection than being under.

Murphy is an amazing rabbit, honestly the best ive ever known (sorry sebi). She spends all day free roaming now, even though her litter habits arnt great with pellets! If im in the kitchen so is she. On the comp she goes under the desk by litter box. Bathroom or living room shes in one of those two places. 

She isnt afraid of kids or cats, but she doesnt like sound of skillet sizzlin and she hides. Just a moment ago she came up and stood up against the couch begging to be picked up like a teeny dog. She doesnt always make it up when she jumps. This rabbit cuddles more than my dog lol


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 27, 2012)

Murphy chillin behind the bathroom door 





Girl has got some ears!!!!





Helping me clean the dishes...from afar 





Babysitting while I finish up cleaning the kitchen!!!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 28, 2012)

Murphy's amputation was this morning, vet called after she woke up to let me know how it went. 

The abcess was quarter sized around and was growing around an artery, cutting off blood circulation. He said there would have been no way to save her leg and she could have died as she got older and the abcess grew. 

But she is eating and handling everything well he said. I will be able to pick her up tomorrow morning. She needs quiet and rest so me and my oldest are going to clean out my closet floor...((which its dirty but thats why closets have doors right?!?))...and make a little home for her. Our room is the quiestest (and smallest) so it's used for sleeping and is always quiet. And hopefully as she gets better shell free roam our room...(safety from monster baby)...then hopefully get her spayed when she is healed and comfortable. Would hate to shove another big surgery on her too soon...well spaying is less big than removing a leg...she doesnt have to grow accostumed to a missing baby maker!! 

And then for hallowing maybe ill get one of those cute little birds at hobby lobby and pin it to her shoulder and set her up with an eye patch and wooden leg...arrrgh...o shed make the boys go wild! 

Then maybe someday...someday far away...Pidge will accept my therapy invitations and realize he likes her and thats why he gets so mean. Playground love! They tend to viciously argue and bicker between baby gates...very angrily! Not so worried about Sebi,he doesnt seem to interested in anything but sleeping anymore. and the sweets he steals from kids. 


and in a morbidly humorous way...my friend said i should keep the foot for good luck. lol..wasnt very lucky for her!


----------



## Kipcha (Jun 28, 2012)

:happyrabbit:

It's great that it has turned out well so far! Keep doing good little one! So, so glad to hear she made it out of surgery and is doing so well already! Must be quite the thing to wake up to, that's for sure.


----------



## Dashinthezoo (Jun 28, 2012)

My hubs and I just started reading this...we both are praying for your darling bun. She really seems like an amazing little rabbit. We had a fairly long conversation about so called "feeder" animals - considering we've rescued our fair share of feeder rats. To see what these animals suffer, its amazing to me that just tacking on the name "feeder" to an animal makes cruelty and neglect and half-witted breeding okay. (end rant)

Anyway, can't wait to see how she's doing after surgery! Its amazing how strong our furred friends can be.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks from her for the support. I got a call a bit ago she is still good And i can pick her up whenever.

I get that snakees eeat too. I have no problem with people breeding and selling gor feeders. But i dont beleive in inhumane breeding practices and i think feeding live is sick and potionally dangerous. Im guessin she was ssold as a feeder due to her abcess. 

But anyways...pics of groggy girl when shes home


----------



## LakeCondo (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm glad it's going well. And it was clear that you made the right decision to amputate.

I'd start with the wooden leg [not really]. The eye-patch & toy parrot would get chewed on.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 29, 2012)

ya, she is sighing a lot right now and seems happy to be home. i felt bad caging her and shes laying by our bed on the dog bed right now. shes on a lot of pain meds and wakes up only to eat and drink. shes being a pig. ate half a cup of pellets already! shes on antibiotics, too for the next two weeks to prevent the infection that cause the abcess to return. he was very confident in her recovery. 

She has no bandage on the surgery site, he wants it to be kept dry and he told me i can clean it with a damp cloth but no neopsorin or anything on it. also to watch for ozzing or redness of course, anything to hint a possible infection.

cost....hubby will never know the cost probably. ill post up cost of everything ina bit, needa be a productive SAHM and fold the 8 loads of laundry i just did (we dont have a w/d in the apartment)


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 1, 2012)

Murphy's Surgery Invoice

IV catherter: 45$
Metacam Pain Injection: 12$
Anesthesia: 0$
Ketamine(Pain med, Prior): 0$
Dexdomiter(Sedative): 10.80$
Injectable Pain Medication: 10$
Surgery: 200$
Injectable Pain Medication: 10$
Boarding overnight: 18$
Injectable Pain Medication(morning after): 10$
Metacam (1.5mg/ml)Oral-10 ml(Pain meds for home): 29$
20mg/ml Oral Baytril in Syrup (Antibotics for home to kill off any possible infection that caused the abcess): 21$
Total: 375.80$

so total...this free bunny has cost 471.30$ (Dont tell hubby) Something to think about future wise. 

Insurance would not have covered this due to it being an exsisting conditon, I called and asked. And Any abcess or infection that came up again in that area will not be covered because it is considered "pre-exsisting". Which honestly...ther dumb. But whatever. 

The site is not bandaged and I was instructed to not put anything on it. And if it gets dirty with pee or poo,ect then wipe with a damp towell. She will go back in at 2 weeks to have stitches removed free of charge and a overall check.

Vet is optimistically confident in a full recovery and he was impressed she did so well. 

Murphy is currently in the kitchen behind me lying down. She gets around fine. Eating like a champ. And her loving, gentle demeanor has not been changed by this experiance!!!!
She can jump in and out of her litter box, I honestly think she gets around easier than before, too. She is a bit wobbly at times, but she doesn't have that support anymore of the bad leg. She is feeling so good (maybe the pain meds!) that she tried jumping on the couch...I sat on the ground by her cause I don't want her jumping up and down. This is definatly not the sleeping buny I expected for the next two weeks! And she really looks forward to those meds...fridge opens and shes there sniffing everywhere haha...rehab may be in order!! 

I caught Julz groomin her ear this morning when she got her meds. She has found also that she likes sleeping in knocked over trash cans, lol. 

Need to get pictures still, been busy with the kids and giving her her quiet time. She does go to my room when kids are awake to avoid being coddled...my youngest likes to hug...as in lay on them and rub her face in their fur lol.


----------



## MagPie (Jul 1, 2012)

Glad she's doing well. And that's not a bad price for her surgery at all.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 1, 2012)

So glad to hear. Sounds like Murphy is adapting and mending well. Thrilled about the activity level. That's really a good sign. 

Hope you don't get mad, but I have to agree with Emily. Not a bad price. 

K


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm glad she's feeling so well that you have to keep her from trying to jump.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 1, 2012)

Very good price..other vets quoted me 500-3000 and some had nvr even seen a bun.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 4, 2012)

How's Murphy doing? Hoping all is well and Murphy is adjusting nicely.

K


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes, hoping no news is good news.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 5, 2012)

Murphy is good. Nothing new with her. Shes same and nothing's hindering her anymore 































She even jumped up on stuff to help me clean out coat closet...even picked up the ribbon roll and threw it on the ground haha


----------



## Yield (Jul 5, 2012)

I verbally "awwww'd"... Glad she seems to be doing well!


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 5, 2012)

Alright Murphy! 

Thanks for sharing all those pics. Good for her! Looks like nothing slowing her down.

K


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 9, 2012)

She is doing really great! like honestly doing so much better without that leg slowing her down. the incisions healing great too! Shes been staying in girls room and everytime the door opens she ruuuuns out. but she runs up to my youngest and flattens out for pets and she gets laid on or baby hugs...so i worry about her getting hurt so i usher her back to the bedroom. which i dont get thumps...just she turns right before she does in and gives me angry looks of disapproval lol. Sebi likes her, hell lay next to the barrier and groom her ears. So i am hoping Pidge gets over himself and accepts her too.


----------



## Kipcha (Jul 9, 2012)

That is fantastic that she is doing so well! What a tough little cookie!


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 9, 2012)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> ... and flattens out for pets and she gets laid... .


I misinterpreted this at first, lol.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ive noticed she does have some troubles getting up from a lying position, she plants her front leg across her body so her paws on her left side to help push herself up, hoping that the extra weight doesnt cause issues later on,shes getting chunky froma ll the love and food! 

and Orlena...lol...dirty haha


----------



## cheryl (Jul 10, 2012)

Murphy is just beautiful.....it's amazing how an animal doesn't let a disability stop them in any way at all...they just learn to adjust in other ways.

It was like when my Daisy had her hip joint (femur head)removed..she was just amazing....at first i had cringed when the vet was explaining things to me...and i was thinking how in the heck was she gonna hop around with just muscle holding her joint together...but wow..i was amazed she hopped just fine...sometimes her leg would spread out to the side but she would soon pull it back in and hop away...she was a beautiful bunny..

So yeah loved reading about Murphy..ans seeing her pictures..


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 11, 2012)

its definatly inspiring to see an animal do something that so many people struggle with everyday...guess thats why animals are so healthy to keep around lol.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 18, 2012)

She weighed in today at 6.4 lbs..2 weeks and a leg ago she weighed 5.5 i think off hand lol. 
Stitches were removed, everything is great. I havnt had to make any changes to her kennel either. Although she wont jump into her box unless she has to so may remedy that with a shoooort entrance. 
She isnt as active last week, i figured between heat and adjusting to 3 legs is the culprit. She hangs out in kitchen allll day and will rundl down the hall and stand up staring at closed doors (normally kids room) like shes super confused.

In a month shell be spayed since wants to give her more time to heal before another major surgery. She goes to sebi and beeeegs to be groomed. Head down nudging him over and over lol poor girl wants love!!!


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 18, 2012)

It's barely been 3 weeks since the amputation, so waiting at least another month to spay seems very reasonable. I think I might even wait a few weeks longer than that, & I;m very pro spaying. But you're right there & can judge best when all is healed & she's ready for more anesthesia.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 18, 2012)

Ya spay will come after settling into new house. Itll be stressful and its a month away. Boys are fixed so i am pk with waiting. So 2ish months shell be around a year then


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 27, 2012)

Murphy is good. Sebi and her have bonded and he grooms her and she is glued to him. Hoping later to try and bond Pidge back in. 

Had to make some adjustments for Murphy to get around better. Had to pul a towell over the ramp to get into the cage because she cant get traction or jump straight in like the other 2 could. I had to cut the side of a litter box down a bit more to about 2 inches because her front leg couldnt make it over completely and shed trip then struggle to get back up. 

She spends most of the time in the kitchen still or in one of the small office trash cans i have tipped over. both her and sebi love them. 

Hair is starting to grow back over the incision and she is still as loving as ever. 

I actually worry abit about her. I don't think it's normal for any animal how much she likes..i can pet her for an hour and shell pet anything near by. me, ground, her leg...anything. and shell sit there as long as i pet her just liiicking. then when i cook or do dishes in the kitchen shell lay on my feet and lick my toes. i appreciated the licking at first but now its just...well shes not quit normal for a bun lol


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 27, 2012)

Glad Murphy is doing so good. She looks amazing. I think humans take amputations harder than animals. They just don't care about that like we do. 

She seems so sweet. Agnes is like that too. Will sit forever on my lap when I am petting her. Then if i stop she nudges and digs for pets again. She is relentless


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 28, 2012)

It sounds like she's doing well & the modifications are helping. Maybe after she's spayed the licking will stop. I've not heard of that as hormonal behavior, but who knows.


----------



## Bright Eyes (Aug 5, 2012)

YaY Murphy! She`ll never give up!


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 5, 2012)

I honestly dont mind the licking, just find it very unrabbit-like lol. posted in my blog but she has another uri and temp of high 103. so on baytril again. her and sebi have gotten very close, grooming from sebi to her this am! and shes 7.6lbs (i think off hand) so gained 2.5 pounds in 2 weeks lol. she likes her hay fresh, too!! e


----------

